# problème ipod classic 80 GB



## lucie160292 (28 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 
voila j'ai un problème, je croi que j'ai fait une bêtise avec mon ipod 80GB. Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'une ps3 et j'ai donc branché mon ipod dessus et j'ai put accéder à mes musique via le dossier ipod_controle présent sur mon ipod mais voila toutes le musique était mélangé alors je me suis mise en tête de les organiser j'ai donc chambouler toute l'organisation de ces dossiers en supprimant les dossiers appelés F00, F01, F02.... en enlevant la musique qui était présente dedans. Mais voila maintenant mon ipod ne veut plus lire aucune de mes chansons et sur itunes il ne les lit plus non plus. Je suis donc retourner sur le dossier ipod_controle et les dossiers F00.... était revenu (bien sur ils était vide), j'ai enlever tout les dossier que j'avais créé et réparti ma musique dans les dossiers F00.... mais ça ne marche toujours pas. En plus au bout d'un moment (environ 1 minute) mon ipod s'éteint et le logo d'apple s'affiche ensuite il redevient normale mais les musique ne marche toujours pas. 
Je comprends pas y aurait il quelqu'un qui pourrait m'aider s'il vous plait. 
merci d'avance.


----------



## DeepDark (28 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour et bienvenue 

Je ne vois qu'une seule solution : le restaurer (tu perdras tout ce qui est sur ton iPod).

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1339?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


----------

